# Some cats hunt mice. Some cats hunt birds. My cat hunts...



## Enslaved by Moose (Jan 30, 2013)

PAPER TOWELS.

I had to laugh. What else could I do?


----------



## pepperthelauncher (Oct 9, 2012)

Haha omg, I made sure my little girl doesn't have access to anything fragile after the first time she shredded a whole roll of toilet paper...

And btw that is the look of satisfaction on your kitty!


----------



## Enslaved by Moose (Jan 30, 2013)

My favorite part was when I was trying to sweep up the paper towel debris & he kept backing up, doing "waggy-butt," then LAUNCHING himself into the pile I'd just swept, looking for all the world like a kid jumping in piles of autumn leaves...


----------



## mumof7kitties (Jan 27, 2013)

Thank goodness my cat isn't the only one who has a thing for paper towels! I'm curious if your paper towel holder makes any kind of noise when it's turning. Mine clicks and sometimes I wonder if that's part of the fun for her, making it click. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## 3gatos (Nov 28, 2012)

Oh no! Looks like something my kitten would do! Ha Ha! great picture!


----------



## CatMonkeys (Sep 27, 2012)

But look what a good job he did! Now you know that if any of those evil paper towels try to get in your house again, the cat will handle it :lol:


----------



## dt8thd (Jan 7, 2013)

Lol, adorable! Slightly exasperating when you're the one who has to clean up, I'm sure, but still adorable. The semi-feral mommy cat that I'm rehabilitating does this with newspaper, though she uses it to make a nest in her cat bed for herself and her kitten.


----------



## yingying (Jul 19, 2011)

This must be the cutest paper shredder evarrrr! :luv

PS: I'm blessed that my cats haven't discovered the endless joy of paper towels...


----------



## jusjim (Jun 30, 2009)

Great pic. It needs some sort of national (international) coverage. Try the Daily Mail.

Zenobi loved toilet rolls -- denied. But she also liked facial tissues on which she wiped her nose. I used to give her the occasional one. I think it's a matter of copying us again. We tear chunks off the rolls. They only want to help.


----------



## Yuki'sMum (Dec 3, 2012)

Lmao so cute 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## grrawritsjordi (Dec 29, 2012)

Moosey and Zigs love them too! They will tear them to pieces.


----------



## tghsmith (Dec 9, 2010)

thats not hunting, its nesting!!!!


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

oh no! I'm sorry you had to clean it up, but I can't stop laughing! He's so cute and innocent on top of his comfy paper towel bed.


----------



## HollyHamster (Jan 27, 2013)

OMG sooo cute! Thank god cricket hasn't found the paper towels yet.. She would go ballistic!


----------



## insubstantial (Jun 14, 2011)

This made me laugh, as my 7 months old cream tabby is obsessed with toilet paper. He'll pace around the house with the roll in his mouth before tearing it to shreds. We have to keep the TP hidden in the most inconvenient spots because of this. Hopefully he won't graduate to paper towels...


----------



## Enslaved by Moose (Jan 30, 2013)

Be careful, Kimiko. That's how he started - with toilet paper. Then when we hid that away where he couldn't reach it, he progressed on to paper towels. I think TP is a gateway drug to the harder stuff. LOL.


----------

